# Geländekarten + Koordinaten



## ClouDi MouDi (13. Dezember 2006)

Tachchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke man könnte im Untermenü noch die Geländekarten von WoW reinpacken.
So wie ichs gesehn hab sind die ja schon vorhanden, doch um sie zu erreichen muss ich auf Rüstung und dann noch viele weitere Wege gehn. Egal. Es würde mich freuen wenn dieses Menü noch erscheinen würde. Ich möchte kein Koordinaten Addon haben (Suche eins wo man NUR die Koordinaten sieht).
Beispiel für die Karten: http://www.buffed.de/?n=5356
Wäre cool wenn ihr dies noch erweitern/hinzufügen würdet. Würde mich sehr freuen.

Vielleicht könnt ihr euch dort ein paar Ideen schnappen: www.wowhead.com

MFG Cloud


----------

